# Poops everywhere!



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

is that normal? PJ poops all over his container and when i take him out..he poops everywhere he walks even on me! :shock:


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the world of hedgehogs.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Indeed, welcome to the lovely world of hogs. Not all hogs will take to litter training, so he may spread it around his cage while walking, usually they go on the wheel, but watching my Loki, the poop falls off the wheel, he then steps on it and transports it to a random location on accident, or gets off the wheel while in mid-poop and unloads.

Tips - If you're getting him out to play and he's been asleep, give him a moment to run around the cage to eat, drink, and they usually poop right off the bat.

Also, babies are poop machines, it'll calm down as he gets older, but you might as well always be prepared. You can watch for some signs, like if he's chilling out and suddenly gets up and starts acting kind of frantic, plop him in the litter.


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

lol i'll remember that for sure! lol it's like having a human baby..gotta be prepared all the time. it would be ok it if werent all mushy..ew lol he's going to the vet tomorrow for a wellness exam. i got fresh poop samples too just in case. so i'll keep everyone posted!


----------

